# كيف تختار الكلية و التخصص



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

كيف تختار الكلية والتخصص​

دلت الإحصائيات على أن أكثر من 40% من الطلبة الجامعيين العرب يبدلون الكليات التي التحقوا بها بعد السنة الأولى نتيجة سوء الاختيار منذ البداية.

كيف إذن يمكن أن تختار التخصص الذي ستلتحق به بهدوء وبعيدا عن الأماني والانفعالات وبأسس موضوعية؟ 

الحيرة و التردد و القلق و الارتباك مشاعر يعانى منها 90% من الشباب على الأقل عند اختيار الكلية المناسبة لكل منهم . فقرار الاتحاق بكلية معينة يترتب عليه تحديد مسار حياتك العملية . و كل شاب يدرك أن السنوات التى قضاها فى التعليم حتى حصل على الثانوية العامة ليست سوى مقدمة للسنوات القادمة الحاسمة والتى سيتحدد فيها مستقبله المهنى و مكانته فى المجتمع . ومن هنا يبدو قرار الالتحاق بكلية معينة صعباً ومحيراً. وفى كل الأحوال لاداعى للحيرة والتردد لأن شبكة الإنترنت سوف تساعدك على اختيار الكلية المناسبة لك ولطموحك. تخبرك مواقع الشبكة المختلفة بأن أهم شئ تضعه فى اعتبارك عند اختيار الكلية التى سوف تلتحق بها هو ميولك إذ يجب أن تختار الدراسة التى تتناسب مع مزاجك الشخصى لأن ذلك سيجعلك سعيداً طوال عمرك و يؤدى إلى راحتك النفسية.

الأمر الثانى هو قدراتك الذهنية و البدنية و مدى تفاعلك مع الناس و المجتمع من حولك، فلا يصح مثلاً أن تقرر دراسة العلاقات العامة أو التسويق رغم أنك تحب الانفراد بنفسك ولاتميل كثيراً للاختلاط بالآخرين، فالأكثر فائدة لك فى هذه الحالة أن تدرس حاسب آلى أو وثائق ومكتبات بحيث تصبح مبرمجاً للكمبيوتر أو أمين مكتبة. وفى الحالتين لن تتعامل مع الناس كثيراً وستجد العمل فى المجالين متناسباً مع ذكاءك الاجتماعى ومع قدراتك. وإذا كنت تهوى الجلوس ولا تفضل الحركة فمن المنطقى أن تختار كلية تؤهلك للعمل المكتبى مثل إدارة الأعمال و تبتعد عن الكليات التى تدفعك للعمل الانتاجى مثل الهندسة أو الفنون التطبيقية. وباختصار فإن مراعاتك لميولك و قدراتك أمر فى غاية الأهمية لأن ذلك يؤدى إلى نجاحك فى مجال الدراسة الذى اخترته ثم فى المهنة التى ستعمل بها مستقبلاً. إن مدرس ناجح أفضل ألف مرة من مهندس فاشل و مندوب مبيعات متميز أحسن كثيرا ً من طبيب عادى. 
الأمر الثالث الذى يجب أن تعرفه قبل اختيار الكلية المناسبة هو امكانيات العمل بالمؤهل الدراسى الذى ستحصل عليه و حاجة المجتمع له و المكاسب الاقتصادية المتوقعة منه فليس من المنطقى أن تختار كلية لا يوجد طلب على خريجيها فى سوق العمل ، فأنت تتعلم 
وتذاكر من أجل أن تصبح عضواً فاعلا ً ومؤثراً فى المجتمع تتمتع بمكانة متميزة وتحظى باحترام الجميع، ولا تدرس من أجل الحصول على شهادة علمية تعلقها فى حجرة الاستقبال بمنزلك. 
وتختلف حاجة سوق العمل لتخصصات معينة من بلد إلى آخر ولكن بصفة عامة هناك مهن معينة العمل فيها مضمون لأنها مطلوبة فى العالم العربى مثل الطب و الصيدلة وتكنولوجيا المعلومات. 
وهناك كليات آخرى يبدو الطلب على خريجيها أقل إلا أنها تتمتع بمكانة إجتماعية معقولة مثل الحقوق التى يمكن أن تؤهلك للعمل فى مجال القضاء أو المحاماة وكل مهنة منهما تحظى باحترام الآخرين فى معظم الدول العربية. 
وتنصحك مواقع شبكة الإنترنت أيضاً بعدم الربط بين اختيارك للكلية المناسبة وبين ما حدث للآخرين فإن نجاح أو فشل شخص معين سبقك فى هذا المجال قد لا يتكرر معك و لذلك كن واثقاً من نفسك و شجاعاً فى اتخاذ القرار بعد معرفة ميولك وقدراتك.
كما ينبغى كذلك أن تستشير أصحاب الخبرات السابقة فإنهم يعرفون ما لا تعرف عن أحوال و احتياجات سوق العمل . وكن مرناً عند المشورة بحيث إذا ظهر وجه خطأ فى اختيارك فلا تتردد بالمبادرة إلى تعديله فهذا ليس عيباً لأن العناد والإصرار على الاختيار الخاطئ قد يكلفك الكثير فى المستقبل.



مقدمة:
التخطيط للجامعة جزء مهم جدا من التخطيط لوظيفة المستقبل. عليك أن تحدد ما الذي تريد أن "تتخصص" به لتقوم بممارسته في المستقبل بطريقة أكثر احترافية. إن قمت بعملية التخطيط هذه بطريقة سليمة ستقلل من احتمالية شعورك بالحزن والغم لاحقا لسوء اختيارك لتخصصك.


كبداية، 
ينبغي عليك أن تسأل نفسك بعض الأسئلة مثل:

هل أحب العمل مع الأطفال؟ 

هل أحب كتابة قصصي الخاصة؟ 

هل أحب حل المشاكل الرياضية؟ 

هل أحب أن أبني وأركّب الأشياء؟ 

هل الكمبيوتر والبرمجة تمتعني؟ 

هل أحب التمثيل والمسرح؟ 

من المهم أن تعرف ما الذي يمتعك القيام به وما الذي لا يمتعك. قد تبتسم وأنت تتخيل نفسك تقوم بالأعمال بشكل احترافي. 
وربما تتساءل، 
كيف يمكنني القيام بذلك؟
كيف يمكنني معرفة ماذا أحب وما الذي أحسن القيام به؟

حسنا، هنالك خطوات بسيطة يمكن أن تساعدك لمعرف كثر.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

أولاً: ركّز

الخطوة الأولى: ركّز واكتب قائمة باهتماماتك، ومهاراتك، ومزاياك الشخصية.

خذ ورقة وقلم وتوجه لغرفة هادئة. اكتب اسمك في أعلى الورقة. ثم اكتب قائمة باهتماماتك، ومهاراتك، ومبادئك، ومزاياك الشخصية في أربع أوراق مختلفة. قد يأخذ منك هذا بعض الوقت. من الأفضل كتابة كل شي يمكن أن تفكر به عن نفسك بحرية تامة.

الورقة الأولى: الاهتمامات: 
**ما هي هواياتك؟ 
**ماذا تحب أن تعمل؟ 
**ما هي مادتك المفضلة؟ 
**ما هي الكتب التي تقرأها؟ 
**ما هي الإصدارات والمجلات التي تشدّك لاقتنائها؟

الورقة الثانية: المهارات: قد توجد أمور تحسن أدائها بشكل طبيعي، كالرياضيات، الرسم، الكتابة، أو حتى الشعر. 
**ما هي المهام التي تشعر أنها سهلة بالنسبة لك بينما يراها الآخرون صعبة؟ 
**ما هي نقاط قوتك؟ 
**وما هي نقاط ضعفك؟ 
ربما يمكنك فهم كيفية عمل برامج الكمبيوتر، أو يمكنك تركيب دراجة هوائية من نظرة واحدة فقط لدليل التركيب.

الورقة الثالثة: المبادئ: 
**ما هب مبادئك في الحياة؟ 
**ماهو الشيء الذي يشدك له بقوة؟ 
**هل أنت ضد التمييز العنصري؟ 
**هل أنت مدافع عن حقوق الإنسان؟ 
**هل أنت رجل مهتم بالبيئة؟ 
**هل أنت ملتزم دينيا وتحب الأنشطة الإسلامية؟ 
**هل النقود مهمة جدا في حياتك؟

الورقة الرابعة: الشخصية: حدد شخصيتك. 
**هل أنت إنسان هادئ يفضل العمل في زاوية بمفرده؟ 
**هل تكره أن تكون مطوّقا، أم تفضل أن تكون حرا معظم الوقت؟ 
**هل تحب التحدث للناس، أم أنك إنسان خجول؟ 
**هل أنت محب للاستطلاع ولا تستطيع التوقف عن طرح الأسئلة؟ 
**هل تشعر بالعطف على الحيوانات أو الأطفال المعوقين؟ 
**فكّر كيف كان الأصدقاء يصفونك في الماضي. هل أنت صبور، لطيف، وصاحب علاقات جيدة؟


اجعل قائمتك شاملة وصادقة بقدر المستطاع.



ثانياً: حلّل

الخطوة الثانية: حلل قائمتك.
الآن، قائمتك جاهزة، اقرأها بدقة، وعلى ورقة ثانية، قم بعمل عمودين. 

في أحد العمودين اكتب الوظائف والمهن والأعمال التي تشعر أنك تحب أن تمارسها – شيء من المحتمل أن تكون سعيدا لقيامك به بقية حياتك. افترض أنك ترى أن التدريس ليس فكرة سيئة، أو ربما تراودك فكرة أن تصبح خبير ديناصورات تنهك نفسك بالبحث عن المتحجرات في الصحاري. دوّن كل ذلك.

في العمود الثاني: اكتب المهن والوظائف التي تظن أنها تناسبك، مبنية على جلسة التركيز التي قمت بها. 

على سبيل المثال، إن كان بقائمتك أشياء مثل:

-الاهتمامات: كتب ومجلات.

-المهارات: الكتابة والأبحاث.

-المبادئ: تقدير التعليم.

-الشخصية: اشعر بتعاطف خاص تجاه الأطفال المعوقين، وأحب المتحدثين والخطباء الواثقين.

إذن بإمكانك الكتابة في العمود الثاني: مدرس لأصحاب الاحتياجات الخاصة، مدرس للمرحلة الابتدائية، أمين مكتبة. ربما تندهش عندما ترى المهن التي كتبتها في كلا العمودين متشابهة إلى حد بعيد. هذا بلا شك يساعدك على معرفة المهمة أو الوظيفة التي تتناسب مع مقدرتك ورغبتك.

بإمكانك أيضا أن تطلب من والديك تقييمك وأن تقرأ عن مهن ووظائف أخرى لترى أي واحدة تتلاءم معك. بإمكانك الاستعانة بشبكة الإنترنت للحصول على تقييم لبعض المهن. يوجد لديك بلا شك الكثير من الاهتمامات التي تتناسب مع العديد من الأعمال.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

ثالثاً: البحث عن الوظيفة
الخطوة الثالثة: حاول الحصول على أكبر قدر ممكن من المعلومات عن المهن والوظائف والأعمال المدرجة بقائمتك.
بمجرد أن تصبح قائمتك جاهزة، حاول أن تقابل أصدقائك، وجيرانك، وأصدقاء والديك، أو أي شخص يعمل في نفس المهن والوظائف التي تهمك. 
**اقض يوما معهم لتعرف كيف تدار هذه الأعمال على أرض الواقع. 
**اسألهم عن تعليمهم وعن الأمور التي قاموا بها ليؤهلوا أنفسهم لهذه الوظائف. 
**اسألهم عن أصعب الأشياء التي يقومون بها عادة وعن أكثر الأمور الممتعة في عملهم. 

حاول أن تحصل على أكبر قدر ممكن ومفيد من المعلومات.

بمجرد أن تسير على هذه الخطوات ستحصل على صورة أفضل وأوضح عن المهنة التي من الأفضل أن تدرس وتأهل نفسك لها في الجامعة.



 contact person amr_el_geuoshy(a)hotmail.com


----------



## جاسر (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

جزاك الله خير موضوع مهم

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
[MOVE="up"]شكرا اخي بس هذه جربتها واطلعت مليون شغله [/MOVE]
[/FRAME]


----------



## lil-zool (9 أغسطس 2006)

لازم اسويها إن شاءالله
تسلم على الموضوع اخوي ويعطيك الف عافية
تحــــــــــــــــياتي لــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## كالاسد (10 أغسطس 2006)

صعبه !! بس جربت ارجع لحلم الطفوله !  و عرفت انا شأحب  و اشكرك كثيرا على هالاسئله المحفزه يا اخي .


----------



## badd000r (15 أغسطس 2006)

[MOVE="down"] 
مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
[/MOVE]


----------



## White Devil (19 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## الطائر العربي (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الصراحة سجلت في الملتقى ، اولاً لكي أشكرك يا أخي الكريم لموضوعك المهم والشيّق وثانياً لكي أشارككم في الملتقى لأستفيد من خبراتكم ..


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (27 فبراير 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## ابن فلسطين91 (4 مارس 2007)

مشكووور اخي بس انا حابب اتعلم وطموح اني اتعلم هندسة طيراان بس للاسف عنا الوضع بفلسطين ما بيسمح واحنا كماان للاسف وضعنا المالي ما بساعد اني اتلم هادي المهنه في جامعات او كليات بتعطي منح او مساعدات ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مشكوور مرة اخرى


----------

